# Soundbar Selection... need help



## Army8598 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am considering a sound bar for my family room (open space) and prefer not to have any additional components. I'm looking for a clean streamlined look. I am considering the Atlantic Technology Hpas-235 and the Martin Logan Vision. Does anyone have experience with either? What are your recommendations? Thanks. 

Additionally, 
I have a dedicated home theater in my house and would appreciate if you refrain from telling me how much better component systems are... I know. Thanks again!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Army8598 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks! Glad I found it!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure how big of an area "open space" constitutes, but if it's relatively small either of those soundbars should work. Both manufacturers claim a sub isn't necessary -- which is not really an accurate statement -- but if you understand the limitations of a sub-less soundbar then they might work for you. The AT seems to be quite a bit less expensive then the ML, so that may be something to consider.


----------



## Army8598 (Sep 29, 2012)

Its a 2 floor home with the ceiling of the living room open to second floor. The room is open to the kitchen as well. The.TV and soundbar would be right above the fire place mantle.*see the attached floorplan* (the living room, not the media room one)


----------



## dvzzz (Aug 12, 2012)

Outlaw Audio just launched a soundbar based on Atlantic technology and Outlaw has a great track record of good customer service. They claim that their sound bar is not just a copy of Atlantic's soundbar. Check it out. I cannot post URL's so Google is your friend


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the link. I didn't notice any difference between the AT soundbar and the Outlaw version -- even the feature list is a cut-n-paste -- so it will be interesting to find out if they really did change anything. But AT makes some very good stuff, so it's probably a solid product.


----------



## dvzzz (Aug 12, 2012)

I only go from their detailed product intro email, they said they worked on it but you are right when I checked all specs are the same, so this is just a rebadge. Outlaw's is getting less and less of an engineering company. I remember when they made products, then started to license from ATI then... Oh well, I am curious how it sounds. Keep us posted.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Powered or Unpowered?

Golden Ear makes a nice one http://www.goldenear.com/products/supercinema3d (unpowered)
Paradigm http://www.paradigm.com/shift/systems/SoundtrackSystem/index.php
Martin Logan SLM http://www.martinlogan.com/news/pr/2012/01/11/motion-slm
Definitive Tech Solocinema and Mythos
Harmon Kardon SB 30 http://www.trustedreviews.com/harman-kardon-sb30_Surround-Sound-System_review


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a big MarLo fan. The vision is very good and if you want more boom you can add a sub to it. Infact if you want you can get a dynamo700 or 1000 that will connect wirelessly to the soundbar. I find their sq to be very sharp and the soundstage is open. Wired had a good review of them a few months ago.


----------

